# Frivolous Lawsuit?



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 18, 2004)

Man Tries to Sue Wife for 5-Day Sex Denial

Fri Sep 17,11:11 AM ET - Reuters 

MADRID (Reuters) - A Spanish man tried to have his wife charged with domestic abuse because she refused to have sex with him on five consecutive days, Spanish newspaper El Sur reported on Friday. 

The middle-aged man from Seville -- the city of Don Juan and Carmen -- said her refusals amounted to "degrading treatment" and domestic abuse, a term used more often to describe wife-battering. 

The judge shelved the case, Andalusia-based El Sur reported.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> The judge shelved the case....


Wise decision.  I hope the case is dismissed or dropped.

- Ceicei


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 18, 2004)

:lol: That case should be thrown out.  And if not, I'd like all the women whose husbands have withheld sex to sue.


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 18, 2004)

-Now if only the judges over here in the States would throw out more frivalous cases like that! 


A---)


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 19, 2004)

But...but...all us guys were hoping for SOME SORT OF LEGAL PRECEDENT!


<grumble...>



Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2004)

Not that I would know, but I've heard that husbands withhold sex too.

 Not that I would ever know what it's like to withhold sex, because it's such a healthy thing and if the person with you TAKES A FRIGGIN SHOWER first and is kind enough to CLIP HIS FRIGGIN TOENAILS and might actually do something like SHAVE FIRST and TREAT ME WITH AN OUNCE OR TWO OF RESPECT and is diligent to ENGAGE IN THE ENTIRE ACT RATHER THAN 10 SECONDS OF IT --- I just can't imagine why a woman might withhold sex from her husband.  

 Never done it.   Nope.  Not me.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 19, 2004)

*Not that I would know, but I've heard that husbands withhold sex too.*

I have heard of these strange beings from a far away land.  They take the shapes of men, it is said.

* Not that I would ever know what it's like to withhold sex, because it's such a healthy thing and if the person with you...is diligent to ENGAGE IN THE ENTIRE ACT RATHER THAN 10 SECONDS OF IT * 


You're kidding, right?  He can last _that _ long?  Really?  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 19, 2004)

It will never stand up.


David


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> It will never stand up.
> 
> 
> David


:rofl:  There's medication for that!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 19, 2004)

Flatlander, you are too funny.  

I say give the guy what he wants...not from his wife, he burned that one.

Let him spend a week in the local prison, I'm sure the women there are more than willing if he is such a gift.  TW


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

Just brings into sharp relief the benefits of being single....


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 22, 2004)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Just brings into sharp relief the benefits of being single....




This is true.  I NEVER felt compelled to sue myself for lack of sex.  

There were times where the right hand didn't know what the left hand was doing, but such infidelity isn't an actionable offense.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like to me the guy needs a one on one conversation with a certian Loreena Bobbit. ...*after * she passes through metal detectors of course.

He should learn to take matters into his own hand(s). 
Don't they have marriage counselors in Spain?


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

*reading posts...shaking head....falling out of his chair laughing*


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Rosy Palm is a cheap date and you get her five sisters along for free (sorry I just had to get my own crack in there)


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

I was gonna ask if he was being courted by Vaseline or Ponds, but...I thought it would be in poor taste....get it?  poor taste?

 Oh, BAD SheSulsa, BAAAD!!!


----------



## Baytor (Sep 22, 2004)

Shesulsa, it sounds like you're taking us down a slippery slope here.  We should be careful, some one could have a -knee- jerk reaction.  We at Martial Talk take pride in our long tradition of stiff debate, but lets not beat around the meat here...this is getting a little silly.  But h:roflmao: e:roflmao: y, silly is good.

I crack myslef up some days.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm biting my tongue....I'm biting my tongue....someone help me, here, I'm biting my tongue....  Don't wanna get suspended.....I'm biting my tongue....


----------



## Baytor (Sep 22, 2004)

Shesulsa, I appologise if it seemed like a stiff reprimand.  Usually I'm not that rigid about things...well, sometimes I am.  But, thats another story that I won't tell here.:boing2:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

No problem - different strokes for different folks.

 (takes off like the RoadRunner)


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 22, 2004)

Honestly, I don't know where you guys get off.  Certainly not behaviour befitting a master.  Baiting me won't help either.  Well, I'm certainly not going to give you a hand.  Job's not mine, someone else will have to take a whack at it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 22, 2004)

:roflmao: 

I'm so amused, I'm just going to revel in this thread....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 22, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm biting my tongue....I'm biting my tongue....someone help me, here, I'm biting my tongue.... Don't wanna get suspended.....I'm biting my tongue....


You want help biting your tongue?  I have a feeling we'll have a line of volunteers in no time!  Someone should be able to gently put their finger on what's getting you all worked up....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> You want help biting your tongue? I have a feeling we'll have a line of volunteers in no time! Someone should be able to gently put their finger on what's getting you all worked up....


 Volunteers, huh?  hmmm....


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 23, 2004)

This stuff was brilliant.  Flatlander, that one post was incredible.  You are a warrior of wit.  A true "Onan the Ballbarian."

I'd write more, but my carpal tunnel syndrome is flaring up... I have to go shave my palms.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Baytor (Sep 23, 2004)

I feel like a student sitting next to the masters.:asian:   You all are just really cracking me up.


----------



## TimoS (Sep 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> diligent to ENGAGE IN THE ENTIRE ACT RATHER THAN 10 SECONDS OF IT



Sounds like you folks need the Lady Sitters - service  :wink:  :cheers:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 27, 2004)

:ROFL Oh god that was funny!


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't know what you all are getting all worked up over. The judge had matters well in hand. Just when I think you have beaten this topic to death, you all warm to the topic again. The ladies all seem all a glow about the topic and the men are polishing their replies. I come to the horror stories expecting a serious discussion and all I see is people poking fun at it; you all obviously need a good whacking. Someone baits the subject and everyone rises up to meet it. This place is just vibrating with mirth. Everyone needs to quit fondling their mice and stroking their keys and find the spot where this topic went down the gutter. Once that spot has been found, it should be thoroughly explored bringing stimulation back to this discussion. I am sure at least one of you can come back with an earth shattering reply, multiples would be better. Whether or not one woman refused sex to one man will not move the earth or shake the heavens. I can't believe this discussion is more than a one page stand. Personally, I think someone needs to be locked in a rubber room. This whole thing has been blown out of proportion; so quit beating around the bush. While this has been titillating, the subject has been pierced to the very heart of the matter.

Catch your breath, and go wash your hands.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 29, 2004)

I figured you would eventually come, as the meat of the issue was arousing enough to pull you in, and the contributions seem to come in spurts.  Personally, I had chosen to avoid the self pleasure of this type of diddling, but I see you managed to erect a firm response.  This was certainly a slippery issue to grasp.  I hope you're thoroughly satisfied, as I think the length of the issue has been beaten quite publicly.  Any further manipulations will likely result in a sticky mess of subtle shame.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 29, 2004)

My gawd, this thread is begginning to get more puns than a spider robinson book.


----------



## Seig (Sep 29, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I figured you would eventually come, as the meat of the issue was arousing enough to pull you in, and the contributions seem to come in spurts. Personally, I had chosen to avoid the self pleasure of this type of diddling, but I see you managed to erect a firm response. This was certainly a slippery issue to grasp. I hope you're thoroughly satisfied, as I think the length of the issue has been beaten quite publicly. Any further manipulations will likely result in a sticky mess of subtle shame.


I'll just smoke a cigarette and bask in my glow.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

*quirks a brow*


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *quirks a brow*


Of having trumped all other puns dear.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Some of us might have taken an hands-off approach.  You know what they say about "lip-service."


----------



## Baytor (Oct 25, 2004)

:boing2: Lip service is always nice.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, we ought not head in that direction.  All cunning linguists thought this would blow over.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

After biting my tongue raw, I just had to say... Dan, I can beat you on that... but I'd get banned.

 So...you can have the trophy.:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm typing this one handed right now.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm typing this one handed right now.


 Steve, should we ever meet, remind me not to shake hands with you.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 26, 2004)

Pat him on the back, though.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, you're already back there - can't you do it?:ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 27, 2004)

Brutal, G. :flame:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

sowweee...

 Flatlander  :whip:   She-Sulsa


 ....I'll go sit in my corner now....


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Steve, should we ever meet, remind me not to shake hands with you.




Not even if I shave my palms?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Not even if I shave my palms?


 Sounds like a depilitory would be more in order....


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 29, 2004)

Just one more reason to be glad your not a razor.


----------

